# [not-Westin] Dawn Beach Club



## classiclincoln (Apr 5, 2015)

So we're staying at Oyster Bay Beach Resort and are checking out the area.  We go to the small grocery store just outside the gate to see what they have and start talking with a really nice guy named Rafi.  Just regular chatter and didn't pay attention to his shirt.  We then head out to just drive around and we see him at this little booth waving a handful of postcards.  We stop, figuring he was giving out info on boat tours and he tells us he's giving scratch off tickets for the Dawn Beach Club.  Wife scratches hers off and it's good for 2 free drinks if we tour the resort.  Mine was one of the grand prize winners; if we do the presentation we're guaranteed either a $1,000 Visa prepaid card, a new Apple iPod or a 5 day/4 night stay at the property.  We find out after the presentation when we scratch off another spot on the ticket.  Rafi was more excited than we were since it was worth $200 to him.

Now, we stopped going to timeshare presentations EONS ago because our vacation time is worth way more than $150 or points.  But, knowing we're going to get at least an iPad, and we kinda wanted to see it anyway since it was next door, we figured it was worth our time.  So, we drove over to the resort and took the tour.

On the way to the office, we told Rafi that we have no intention of buying, since we own 4 weeks with 3 of them being lock offs.  He was OK with that (probably since his only job was to get us there), and told us to mention it to the sales rep.  We get to the office and meet Kevin and take care of the pre qualification paperwork.  During that conversation, we told him that we were really not looking to buy due to what we own, and the only reason we came over was because I was the grand prize winner.  Now, we've only done like 3 sales presentation ever and we're not the kind of people who try to make sales people's lives miserable because they are slime balls.  We've had those weasels in the past, but this guy was nothing like any salesman we've ever encountered.  He asked some really good questions as to why we don't want to add any more weeks to our portfolio and quickly changed the topic to vacationing in general and how we use our weeks.  He realized that we knew what we were doing and was fine with us not buying.  Actually spent 3 hours with Kevin talking about a variety of topics (kids, solar panels, vacation spots, points vs weeks etc.).  Oh, and we never had to mention TUG once.

After showing us the unit, we went back to the office and his manager came by.  He explained to her that we didn't want to add more weeks to our portfolio and she only tried to sell us twice and then "OK thanks for coming in".  No pressure at all.  Headed back to the other office to see what our prize was - a 5 day 4 night stay at the hotel.  Needs to be booked within a year for travel within a year from booking.  Blackout dates are 12/16 to March 31.  So, we're going to check flights for this November when schools are closed.  I'm guessing they are going to want us to do another presentation, but since they are pretty much sold out, might get away without one.  

So, here's the information on the resort.  Place was probably the nicest time share resort we've seen.  All 3 BR 2 BA units with ocean views.  Originally was going to be built as condos in 2007, but then due to bad sales (global recession limited the sale of $2+Million condos), converted to time shares.  Pretty much all sold out.  Plenty of loungers by the pool and on the beach.  Very well maintained property; didn't realize it was 8 years old.  Kevin told us that the vast majority of owners use their units and don't deposit them for trading.  Total of about 400 units. 

When we spoke with the manager she told us they would give us a credit equal to the amount we paid for all out other timeshares.  So, we paid about $40,000 total for all our units, and therefor was willing to give us $40,000 off the price of the unit.  Oh, and they give 4 II getaways each year to owners.  Didn't even talk numbers, so no idea what they're going for.  

So, just  by chance, we ended up doing the first timeshare tour in probably 10 years was a pleasant experience.  If anyone is interested, contact me for Kevin's info.  He said that they are salaried and not commission sales people and they do get a bonus based on sales.  He was a really nice, low pressure sales rep.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2015)

Before someone asks - this timeshare is not in the Starwood network.  In fact, my understanding is that only the hotel section is labeled "Westin," not the timeshare, but they try to imply that it's a Westin timeshare.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2015)

yea, I read the recent review from that and immediately wanted to stay there for my trip in november...it sounds very impressive.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 6, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Before someone asks - this timeshare is not in the Starwood network.  In fact, my understanding is that only the hotel section is labeled "Westin," not the timeshare, but they try to imply that it's a Westin timeshare.



As DeniseM said - 
Dawn Beach Club (DBC) is not Westin Dawn Beach (WDB).
DBC is a timeshare with no affiation to Starwood/Westin or SVO/SVN.
WDB is a SPG hotel.

DBC can be bought cheap on the resale market.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2015)

Here is the official timeshare resort webpage - Note that it is not labeled "Westin" - 

http://www.dawnbeachclub.com

According to several reports, sales tries to mis-represent this property as a Westin/Starwood timeshare.  

We had one TUG guest who bought from the developer and posted here, and he was adamant that this is a Westin Timeshare - and quite angry with us when we informed him that it isn't.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 6, 2015)

ok so is this the actual starwood one?
http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Westin Dawn Beach Resort and Spa&ID=14899  =)


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> ok so is this the actual starwood one?
> http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Westin Dawn Beach Resort and Spa&ID=14899  =)



There is NO "Westin" Dawn Beach Club Timeshare - only the affiliated *hotel* is under Starwood Mgmt.  The word "Westin" should be removed.

The person who submitted the first review was probably duped by sales.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 6, 2015)

well, that kinda goes against what the website says?

http://www.westinstmaarten.com/


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2015)

That's the *hotel* - this is the timeshare:  http://www.dawnbeachclub.com

Look at this official list of Starwood timeshares:

https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/villa-collection/?IM=SVOREDIRECT_201302_SVN_RESORTS

They are on the same property, but the timeshares aren't affiliated with Starwood.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 6, 2015)

ah ok, so the review page is right...its just a hotel not a timeshare.

do they share the same address...ie are the timeshares in the same resort or what?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2015)

The hotel and timeshare are separate facilities, with different names, with separate management, on the same campus.

I think you need to remove the word "Westin" from the review page - unless you want to include hotel reviews.

The timeshare is called:  The Dawn Beach Club


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 6, 2015)

k, that makes more sense.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 6, 2015)

DBC is allowed to use the facilities of WDB, but separate entities.

The DBC link is in this forum
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112033&highlight=DAWN
- goes into details - quite contentious


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Interval offers Getaways to the Westin Dawn Beach Club (the hotel) as well as the timeshare Dawn Beach Club.  RCI for example has extra vacations and even exchanges (primarily through platinum membership benefits) into various Hyatt hotels.  It is possible that the person making an exchange or getaway into one of these non timeshare hotels did so thinking they were staying in a timeshare as they are listed in the directories for the exchange companies.  

I know it is confusing but I think it is a valid review (for TUG purposes) for a non timeshare hotel if it was through a timeshare exchange company.  The only problem is getting the reviewer to make sure they are listing the proper resort and noting that it was an exchange/getaway.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2015)

It's difficult, because the TS sales people are doing their best to mis-lead people, so many folks won't know the difference.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Another way at this particular resort would be timeshare is 3 br only.  Hotel is hotel room through 2 br units.  

They do share some of the same amenities.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 6, 2015)

I had read all the posts about the Starwood/non Starwood affiliation and the point of my post was not to confuse the two.  It was simply:

1. to tell a story of a non pressure sales presentation and the goodie I got, and
2. to give information about the timeshare, whomever it belongs to.....


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Stu - No worries, the way this resort promotes itself is confusing, and it always generates questions.


----------

